
Restaurants where you order with a computer at your table - matstc
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/02/25/technology/ewaiter.php
======
jakewolf
Just fly Virgin America to get an idea of how convenient it is. Going from NYC
to LA they had 1 beverage service for the whole cabin and the rest of the
flight you ordered food and more drinks directly from the screen on your seat.
Best thing ever for flying.

------
kingnothing
Cool, they implemented one of my ideas that I was hoping would come out. Now
if only they had little robot waiters in small tuxedos...

